# woodturning magazines



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

In the last bunch of years most of the regular woodworking magazines have started including a turning article in each issue. I think this should tell us that woodturning is really growing. 
There are several woodturning magazines. American Woodturner is the magazine you get when you join the American Association of Woodturners. It's excellent with articles covering not just turning but a host of article on all topics that are turning related as well as what's happening with the Association. 
Woodturning from England is a great publication. Reading the tongue and cheek stories from Simon Whitehead are worth the magazine subscription which here in the US is quite high at around $79 a year depending on where you buy the subscription.
Woodturning Design is the new kid on the block but is taking over rapidly with very good articles and how to projects. This is a US magazine so the subscription rate is much lower if you live in the US. I have an article in the next issue on using the router to create ornamental type pieces.
More Woodturning is a smaller magazine that used to come out in the newspaper format but has changed to a smaller format but still news print kind of paper. It has gone up and down with the quality of the articles but still has some good information. 
You can probably find all of these by doing a google search.


----------

